# AMD Rx 200 series



## ico (Nov 5, 2013)

no talk about them? I mean, a dedicated thread for talking about a $999 GPU which none of you will ever buy and no dedicated thread for a faster GPU @ half the price?

R9 290X kicked Titan/GTX 780 in the butt and came @ $549.

nVidia responded with price cuts.

Now R9 290 comes in @ $399 and bests/equals GTX 780.

nVidia's price cuts rendered useless.

AMD's Radeon R9 290 graphics card reviewed - The Tech Report - Page 1
AnandTech Portal | The AMD Radeon R9 290 Review
AMD Radeon R9 290 Review: Fast And $400, But Is It Consistent? - Digging Deeper Into Hawaii

yeah, loud and hot they are. Not really bothered as custom cooled designs will get released to fix that and my HD 6950 runs @ 90 C full load anyway. Still going strong. People have their ancient 8800 GTs and HD 4850s running at same temps still.

Sure, GTX 780 Ti will turn out to be faster, *but AMD cards are the ones which have caused the price cuts. Kudos to them.* 

Previous generations HD 7000 and GTX 600/700 have been rubbish wrt performance/money ratio.

R9 290X crossfire shaming Titan SLI, yeah in "smoothness" as well.  - HARDOCP - Introduction - AMD Radeon R9 290X CrossFire Video Card Review


----------



## niz04 (Nov 5, 2013)

dude do u flasg bios to unlock shader in ur 6950


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2013)

niz04 said:


> dude do u flasg bios to unlock shader in ur 6950


No, that wouldn't work on mine. It only worked on reference cards and very few custom cards. Mine is a custom one and I got mine very late when HD 7000 were a couple of months away.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 5, 2013)

$400 card performing better than $1000 titan? AWESOME


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

so,
R9 280X = GTX 770
R9 290 = GTX 780
R9 290X = GTX 780 Ti


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 6, 2013)

R9 270X = HD7950 (AMD Radeon R9 270X 2 GB Review | techPowerUp)

this solid performance forced me to buy this card and will be in my rig soon


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 6, 2013)

AMD 's 290X a great card, but that does not take away the fact that it runs as hot as a frying pan just outta the box, 95deg, GTX780 with way better cooling noise level performs equally great and better with aftermarket editions with 20-30$ less, not to mention that the 290X needs a serious attention to custom cooling if needs to be oc'ed where as the MSI and Galaxy even EVGA classy 780s are already beating the 290X in performance chart or rivaling at with less money and same performance. GTX 770 is already faster at stock than 280X and at OC much faster.

AMD sure have released great card for performance/dollar but have risked stability and consistency of units, its not really a good idea for a great organization like them to go after a rival card and release units just to beat it down after 8 months of vigorous sale. Titan was awfully prices by nGreedia , yes thats true, but a awful amount of people has already bought, chewed and played games days and nights,...and that too with 2 or 3 way of them. No one asked AMD to "please dont release a card with 1000$ with more perf than titan", what barred them? love for society? poor and hungry people in third world countries? global warming? ....if they could have they would have, Titan bening an overpriced card is not even worth mentioning, but its also sad that AMD had to release too many boilers to bring it down.

now AMD will release a card out of toy plastic which runs at 110 deg cel, replaces you're table fan, faster than 290X and priced at $50 and people will say "wow look that card, so VFM and also beating titan"...had nvidia released a card similar as this, everyone would go up in flames and say "look again a 80+deg card, what! are we looking at a room-heater!" 

a healthy competition is always good and mature, AMD nvidia are not our parents, gurdians, uncles , teachers nor have fed us , not our friends, they are running a business not a charity , had AMD been in nvidia's position today, i doubt they would have released such cards at such low price.


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> AMD 's 290X a great card, but that does not take away the fact that it runs as hot as a frying pan just outta the box, 95deg, GTX780 with way better cooling noise level performs equally great and better with aftermarket editions with 20-30$ less, not to mention that the 290X needs a serious attention to custom cooling if needs to be oc'ed where as the MSI and Galaxy even EVGA classy 780s are already beating the 290X in performance chart or rivaling at with less money and same performance. GTX 770 is already faster at stock than 280X and at OC much faster.
> 
> AMD sure have released great card for performance/dollar but have risked stability and consistency of units, its not really a good idea for a great organization like them to go after a rival card and release units just to beat it down after 8 months of vigorous sale. Titan was awfully prices by nGreedia , yes thats true, but a awful amount of people has already bought, chewed and played games days and nights,...and that too with 2 or 3 way of them. No one asked AMD to "please dont release a card with 1000$ with more perf than titan", what barred them? love for society? poor and hungry people in third world countries? global warming? ....if they could have they would have, Titan bening an overpriced card is not even worth mentioning, but its also sad that AMD had to release too many boilers to bring it down.
> 
> ...


Wonder what you used to think when we had X1950 XTX, 6800 GT, HD 4870 and GTX 480. Cards have always ran on the hotter side and on bigger nodes.

This *card* does run hot but the *chip* is a great one. You do know the difference. Designed to do so and has sensors controlling it to not go beyond 95 C. It's only the reference cooler which is crap and that's the only issue. anyway, custom cooled cards will fix it with a $20 premium. Noise as well. Who purchases reference cards anyway? Most don't.

heh, R9 290X isn't even the GPU to get anymore.  R9 290 @ $399 rendered everything meaningless. After slightly expensive custom cards get released, it will be the card to get. Already edges out GTX 780 in most reviews.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 6, 2013)

Agreed about R9-290, dunno why would even one go for 290X anyway now ? the 290 performed surpassing the retail 290X in some benches across sites! thats totally weird but cool. Even 280X buyers will rethink! 100$ more for incredible performance.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 6, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Agreed about R9-290, dunno why would even one go for 290X anyway now ? the 290 performed surpassing the retail 290X in some benches across sites! thats totally weird but cool. Even 280X buyers will rethink! 100$ more for incredible performance.



Only toms reported that not every review site

And it might be fake too you never know


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 6, 2013)

sites such as toms never post that much fake reviews, its also there in anand and techpowerup, considering the same board the two PU's are, its possible, not in all bencmarks but some yes, similar to 780 beating titan at stock in some games seen earlier.

 The only thing that does not make sense is why AMD pushing their card so damn hard to compete nvidia, its like a football match," they score 2 ok, we score 3 even if it means two red-cards in the team", the only Dulux card which took the single GPU crown over more than 6 months was a boutique stuff, a 1000$ ? anyone could make a whole kickass PC with it, people with wicked money would anyway buy it, its out of equation, beating 780 was a better move, said that, 780 is less price now with better cooling and same performance with factory OC with 290X, now 290 comes with better performance than it and almost same as 290X... so now, AMD must think why the hell they released a flagship card with 150$ more few days back when their non x is touching it with no sweat. victim of their own success. 

whichever makes competition tough is good for consumers, but not at the expense of compromising important factors such as temp, can i buy a stock 290X in india and OC it?, i have 45K budget, no why? coz i live in say a hot place and at 95 even if it stays there without throttling , i would not dare OC it after even seeing the reading, nonetheless for 2+ hours of gaming it will give hell to other components!

AMD, one message to you , you dont have to make "beat nvidia" you're product philosophy, u guys have great potential in tech, make good cards with good cooling, know this people will pay 50-100$ more and be happy with it no problem.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

I am still going with the Green Team


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> 0AMD, one message to you , you dont have to make "beat nvidia" you're product philosophy, u guys have great potential in tech, *make good cards with good cooling,* know this people will pay 50-100$ more and be happy with it no problem.


First thing first, AMD doesn't make cards. They design GPUs. People who will actually OC will never ever buy a card with reference cooling. 95 C? I understand, but what I just wrote isn't much difficult to guess. Charging extra $30 for cooling is the board makers' job!


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 6, 2013)

well to be honest, teams dont matter now, buy anything which u see fit for ur needs, every card is a great card, even titan and 7990 and by need i mean everything, temp, noise, perf/penny. if the points your choice outweighs themselves one compared to other , then it will vary, otherwise its fundamentally same.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

ico said:


> First thing first, AMD doesn't make cards. They design GPUs. People who will actually OC will never ever buy a card with reference cooling. 95 C? I understand, but what I just wrote isn't much difficult to guess. Charging extra $30 for cooling is the board makers' job!



Sapphire r9 290 TOXIC


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 6, 2013)

ico said:


> First thing first, AMD doesn't make cards. They design GPUs. People who will actually OC will never ever buy a card with reference cooling. 95 C? I understand, but what I just wrote isn't much difficult to guess. Charging extra $30 is the board makers' job!



by card i meant the ref model which bench uses for review. Same goes for nvidia too, moreover, one can OC a stock 780 without paying that 30$.


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2013)

Now coming up with a better reference cooler R9 290 @ $450 and then a board maker charging you extra $30 for a custom cooler. The card which I expect to be around for $430 now would have been available for $480. The choice is yours.

Plus, the fascination people have for custom coolers these days, I dunno if a single guy in this forum has a reference GTX 680 despite reference GTX 680 being completely fine.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Sapphire r9 290 TOXIC



is there a vapor-X too? it sounds way too dope than toxic and performs better (??)


----------



## Omi (Nov 6, 2013)

I am with the team that's saves my wallet
And the Red is back (literally) hotter, noisier than before
Its a bit disappointing as with 7870/7950 they. were going in the right direction. Low temps power and good performance.
Nevertheless 290x seems to be the muscle car out there and kudos to them.
Hope we never deal with 1lac cards ever again.

Give that baby some water..head over to OCN to see the true potential


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> is there a vapor-X too? it sounds way too dope than toxic and performs better (??)



Actually Toxic Performs better than Vapor-X


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 6, 2013)

@omi ...have anyone really dealt with that card here? people bought titan like a *Ferrari* ( assuming ur referring to it even when its not a 1lac card), who also can afford corvette( 2 or more of them). have you seen them too ? fact that they can afford the luxury and we dont, does not necessarily make it a "bad" card. it is an immensely powerful (compute too) card with fatal price thats all.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Actually Toxic Performs better than Vapor-X



ooooo ...toXic is the new X


----------



## Omi (Nov 6, 2013)

Its a well thought card, it performs what it says and more. Its not exactly a gaming card. No issues with it.
My only complaint is that we are seeing a massive shift in GPU prices to the higher side. 
We need competition. Last time when amd spearheaded with the phenomens , Intel felt the heat and gave us sandy bridge, amazing performance increase. Then there's this phase where Intel is just doing incremental changes lazying off. No reason to upgrade from sandy bridge.

I just want to see Good competition and reasonable prices. There is no reason to loot customer. 

Even amd has done it, that price on 7970  at launch was insane.

PS: 1 lac was just a /sarcasm


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 6, 2013)

The only reason for me going with the green team was PhysX, yes i know it's pretty useless when it comes to gaming but hey if i am spending around 20k for a graphic card, i'd like it to be able to run every setting properly [even though not maxed out]

ALSO 95degree was the temperature noted in US where it's comparitvely cooler and mostly air conditioned, i can't imagine how hot it will be here in India.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 7, 2013)

phyx is nothing bad, if it would have been constituted by Aegia till date or any other sub-vendor, then no one would complain, but just because nvidia has standardized it , its forcibly called useless. it would have been just another name just as bullet and implemented overall, may be by NovodeX itself, may be AMD had acquired it before Aegia. Doesn't matter, not having it while there is an option and still complaining is like "i will never buy a jacket because its not much cold around here" its true that *phyx alone* cant decide a good buy but nevertheless if its there with a powerful card its nothing sinful. Your choice is not bad afterall.

95 deg is a thing to worry, water-blocking is an option , but its not that simple around everywhere neither waterblocks are free. but perf/dollar is best in R9-290 without any doubt. but AMD just punched themselves so damn hard in the "X" balls that they will get some heat of 290X buyers two weeks ago for this complete sudden rip-off. At this point the people who got most ripped off are those that paid $549 for a R9 290X two weeks ago. At least Titan  and the 780  could sustain their exorbitant prices for months after their respective releases.


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't derail this thread by starting off with PhysX nonsense. Because the posts deserve a reply, that's the only reason I'll be replying.



ACidBaseD said:


> The only reason for me going with the green team was PhysX, yes i know it's pretty useless when it comes to gaming but hey if i am spending around 20k for a graphic card, i'd like it to be able to run every setting properly [even though not maxed out]


The question comes to my mind is, if there is a faster card for the same price, would you like to run 99.99% games faster or want to run countable games with some special effects enabled?

Same case with when Mantle gains a little bit traction.

If a card "X" no matter what brand is giving you best performance at a given price point, get that. No matter what the brand. This should be the logic.



sam_738844 said:


> phyx is nothing bad, if it would have been constituted by Aegia till date or any other sub-vendor, then no one would complain, but just because nvidia has standardized it , its forcibly called useless.


There was a reason why it was called useless.

nVidia was claiming a massive increase in performance by doing certain calculations on the GPU vs CPU. Funny thing was, the performance increase gain was claimed by intentionally using single threaded X87 code on CPUs. X87 instructions are ancient. They were depreciated in favour of much faster SSE.

Read this and learn: PhysX87: Software Deficiency If possible, read the whole article.

Verdict: Useless. *(was)*

Now it isn't as useless. It is multithreaded and uses SSE instructions on the CPU. But then this again beats the whole point why the whole "PHYSX IS FASTER ON GPU THAN CPU" marketing hyperbole was created in the first place.

I don't like Mantle either. Another attempt to cause fragmentation. We'll see how it goes.



sam_738844 said:


> 95 deg is a thing to worry, water-blocking is an option , but its not that simple around everywhere neither waterblocks are free. but perf/dollar is best in R9-290 without any doubt. but AMD just punched themselves so damn hard in the "X" balls that they will get some heat of 290X buyers two weeks ago for this complete sudden rip-off. At this point the people who got most ripped off are those that paid $549 for a R9 290X two weeks ago. At least Titan  and the 780  could sustain their exorbitant prices for months after their respective releases.


95 C a worry on the damned reference card. Even here in India the temperature won't go much higher than that. The reference card is designed to keep it that way. I don't see Hardocp complaining much about it. Same with Tomshardware. Non-reference cards will fix it, and you know it still you keep on repeating the same thing.

I find it quite amusing, Titan has been a *Ferrari* and R9 290X @ $549 has been a ripoff. Funny. Plenty got the Titan, plenty will get the R9 290X despite R9 290 being @ $399.

When HD 4850 had 80-85% of the performance of HD 4870 @ 66% of the price, HD 4870 was never called a ripoff. Both launched around the same time iirc. oh yea, they also ran hot. 95 C and all that.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 7, 2013)

first things first, it has never been my sole intention to make a thread irrelevant, the phyx approach from nvidia and its futility was first asked by me in this forum long ago, later found the simple thing that when something comes for free, it aint that bad to have it when many people think that having phyx in ur card makes it useless so getting rid of it means getting rid of the card in the first place...which is stupid, that was the whole point, kindly spare me the article and tech-sweep, i already read that article long ago.

and yes that rip-off is too sad, NV did throat-cut with titan and its price but was there any GPU as fast as it was by 2 weeks after its sales released? 780 came later and even it was overpriced and then ? anything from nvidia's own production nearly as powerful within 100$ range down from it within soon enough? i'm not asking here that what nvidia did was marvelous, rather pointing the fact that marketing a equally powerful card with 100$ less within such a short time will definitely impact AMD's margins. if its perf/dollar, 290 wins every round. its both a ferrari and a nano.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2013)

290 is as fast because of 290x throttling at quiet mode. if u know amd released 47% fan driver to make r9 290 run at constant 947mhz. when non reference cards will come out 290x will be worth again. again worth or not depends on a person's pocket too.

and top performance comes at a premium. gtx780 almost matched titan at 350$ less. still titan sold. premium product.



ACidBaseD said:


> The only reason for me going with the green team was PhysX, yes i know it's pretty useless when it comes to gaming but hey if i am spending around 20k for a graphic card, i'd like it to be able to run every setting properly [even though not maxed out]
> 
> ALSO 95degree was the temperature noted in US where it's comparitvely cooler and mostly air conditioned, i can't imagine how hot it will be here in India.



card is designed to run at 95c no matter if ambient temperature got more. it will throttle more i think here. 
anywayys better wait for non reference coolers. techspot did this with r9 290 -


> Update: Based on your feedback, I took the IceQ X2 cooler off the HIS Radeon R9 280X and stuck it on our R9 290 sample. Cooling was dramatically improved. The FurMark stress test maxed out at 76 degrees while the card never exceeded 63 degrees in Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4. So it seems as expected the board partners will be able to solve the heat issues of the reference card.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 7, 2013)

Ico seems Pumped for the new Hawaii cards 
New GPU upgrade admin saab?


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry nvidia after 560ti, 570oc,580oc I am finally moving to ati


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> first things first, it has never been my sole intention to make a thread irrelevant, the phyx approach from nvidia and its futility was first asked by me in this forum long ago, later found the simple thing that when something comes for free, it aint that bad to have it when many people think that having phyx in ur card makes it useless so getting rid of it means getting rid of the card in the first place...which is stupid, that was the whole point, kindly spare me the article and tech-sweep, *i already read that article long ago.*


If you had actually, you'd have actually understood the point.

Simple point is, compare graphic cards on their actual performance. Rather than fragmenting pseudofeatures and marketing hyperboles. I won't be recommending AMD GPUs only because they'll run a few Mantle games faster.



sam_738844 said:


> and yes that rip-off is too sad, NV did throat-cut with titan and its price but was there any GPU as fast as it was by 2 weeks after its sales released? 780 came later and even it was overpriced and then ? anything from nvidia's own production nearly as powerful within 100$ range down from it within soon enough? i'm not asking here that what nvidia did was marvelous, rather pointing the fact that marketing a equally powerful card with 100$ less within such a short time will definitely impact AMD's margins. if its perf/dollar, 290 wins every round. its both a ferrari and a nano.


Big deal worrying about AMD's margins. I'm a customer. I've a great performing product @ $400. I'll buy it.

Same thing happened when GTX 670 was released after GTX 680. Your margin logic is weird and can be applied to GTX 670 and 680 as well.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 7, 2013)

I despise market annotations based on sheer evaluation of a product being good at something extra-ordinarily and failing at others, i never said i was drum-beating phyx neither nvidia, in fact i promoted many some friends AMD cards to play games which HAD phyx. nuff argued, off topic.

i was not talking about GTX 670 or 680, may be they were awful cards, may be they exploded in PCs , who cares? the argument was to understand AMD's move for 290 releasing too soon, they could wait, see the drop and release 290 at a later time. And right, you're a customer, you do have a very powerful card next to you'r counter , you buy it, and its the $400 card, not the $549 one


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Cause Of And Fix For Radeon R9 290X And 290 Inconsistency - The Difference Between My R9 290X And Yours


----------



## Techguy (Nov 8, 2013)

The 95C limit seems to be controlled by the drivers of AMD, so even if the cooling soluton is good, the fans will run slow and still maintain the 95C limit.. unless the manufacturer changes settings in the BIOS.

Hmm.. and the 95C thermal limit is going to end up killing the cards soon because the heat at the backside (reverse of the cooler), the resistors are crossing 100C because of lack of cooling on the back.. even the heat is spreading though the board and heating up the memory and VRMs.. plus the thermal expansion is not going to be good for the solder balls under the GPU


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2013)

Techguy said:


> The 95C limit seems to be controlled by the drivers of AMD,* so even if the cooling soluton is good, the fans will run slow and still maintain the 95C limit*.. unless the manufacturer changes settings in the BIOS.


No!

As posted by Jaskanwar, techspot tried this out:



> Update: Based on your feedback, I took the IceQ X2 cooler off the HIS Radeon R9 280X and stuck it on our R9 290 sample. Cooling was dramatically improved. *The FurMark stress test maxed out at 76 degrees while the card never exceeded 63 degrees in Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4*. So it seems as expected the board partners will be able to solve the heat issues of the reference card.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 9, 2013)

With the new catalyst beta drivers the cause of the difference of performance between press and retail cards has been fixed 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290-driver-fix,3666.html


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 9, 2013)

it was already posted by ashish


----------



## bikramjitkar (Nov 10, 2013)

Is this a good deal?

ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB DDR5 OC - Rs.15,599 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Is this a good deal?
> 
> ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB DDR5 OC - Rs.15,599 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::


Very good deal actually.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2013)

anyone has any idea about the availability of the R9 270 [ non x ] version ?


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 13, 2013)

It's not even released, basically an oc'ed 7870


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> anyone has any idea about the availability of the R9 270 [ non x ] version ?



AMD Unveiling Radeon R9 270 "Curacao Pro" Graphics Card on 13th November - Specifications Confirmed, $179 US Pricing


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 13, 2013)

AMD Radeon R9 270 Review: Replacing The Radeon HD 7800s - The Radeon R9 270: New, Or Renewed?


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2013)

read the review and I'm abit surprised to see no difference between 270x and 270 [ apart from clock speed ] which makes R9 270 a very attarctive deal .. waiting for it's local pricing which will decide everything at the end


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 18, 2013)

Tuning Radeon R9 290X: Replace The Thermal Paste For More Efficiency - Take Off Your Top! Radeon R9 290X Gets Naked

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290x-thermal-paste-efficiency,3678.html


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2013)

OMG ! the title of that topic is just Epic


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 19, 2013)

Please confirm if we get BF4 along with R9 270X (sapphire to be specific) as i am in touch with a dealer and he is saying that the offer is for US only and they cant help it in any case


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 19, 2013)

All R9 series cards wont bundle with bf4, only specific bf4 edition cards will come with bf4,AFAIK these are not available in India


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 19, 2013)

call aditya infotech as they are importers of sapphire and will give you correct info.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 19, 2013)

battlefield cards are like this

it is mentioned on the box


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 19, 2013)

dont have aditya onfotech no. can anyone confirm with them as the card which i am buying qualify for the bundle

SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB GDDR5 WITH BOOST & OC BATTLEFIELD 4 EDITION


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> dont have aditya onfotech no. can anyone confirm with them as the card which i am buying qualify for the bundle
> 
> SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB GDDR5 WITH BOOST & OC BATTLEFIELD 4 EDITION



Sapphire is offering only 2 years warranty.But some say that Aditya is offering 3 years warranty. How come that the manufacturer warranty is lesser than distributor.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 20, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Sapphire is offering only 2 years warranty.But some say that Aditya is offering 3 years warranty. How come that the manufacturer warranty is lesser than distributor.



thats a main concern as i have seen members saying that aditya info is providing 3yrs warranty where as sapphire site says 2yrs. I think sapphire gives 2yrs warranty *globally *and 3yrs in india as *NO *distributor will give warranty if company doesnt provide it


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 20, 2013)

Its 3 year warranty,2 years (with replacement) + 1 year labour (no replacement)


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 20, 2013)

why india is so damn left out, or i'm missing something here? handful of 290X's, NO 290's, let alone 290's with aftermarket cooling in stores, online. No price cut observed in the nvidia ones too!! its been quite a few days till it was announced and people abroad are enjoying the competition to the fullest at their benefits. I also can see people are buying 290's and slapping WB/AAE3, where the hell are those units in India and when will it arrive? after maxwell released?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> thats a main concern as i have seen members saying that aditya info is providing 3yrs warranty where as sapphire site says 2yrs. I think sapphire gives 2yrs warranty *globally *and 3yrs in india as *NO *distributor will give warranty if company doesnt provide it



I simply agree with this...



ASHISH65 said:


> Its 3 year warranty,2 years (with replacement) + 1 year labour (no replacement)



What is the use of "no replacement" warranty in India where RMA takes long time and usually depends on the distributor.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2013)

so after 2 years they will just repair the card but what if it can not be repaired ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> so after 2 years they will just repair the card but what if it can not be repaired ?



Bake It in Oven or Throw in Dustbin


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Bake It in Oven or Throw in Dustbin



This is the problem with Sapphire GPU's because they are cheap compared to others but offers only 2 year warranty.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2013)

But I've read somewhere that the 3 years warranty offered by ditri is including parts+labor ? I'll post the link later.

BTW, How about R7 240 / 250 ? They are just renamed HD 8570 / 8670 which is based on HD7730 ? apart from clock speed changes are they any better compared HD6670 which has more stream processor ? or R7 250 is better than HD6670 [ gddr5 version ] as both are priced same on newegg.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 21, 2013)

I think in India Sapphire offers 3 years of full warranty. M.D. Computer is the biggest distributor of the sapphire cards and when asked specifically, they told me that the warranty is of 3 years. Can anyone from Kolkata call M.D and verify?


----------



## Arnab (Nov 21, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I think in India Sapphire offers 3 years of full warranty. M.D. Computer is the biggest distributor of the sapphire cards and when asked specifically, they told me that the warranty is of 3 years. Can anyone from Kolkata call M.D and verify?



I can Call and Verify within 1-2 days. Will update it here. 
Can anyone tell me if the Asus B4 Edition of R9 290X is available india or not?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 22, 2013)

r9 280x or gtx 770??

also can any1 confirm the prices of both stock and factory oced cards.........


----------



## coolnikk (Nov 22, 2013)

Is r9 290 even available in india cause all im getting is 290x version for 47k.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2013)

yes  
Buy Online Asus Radeon R9 290 4GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9290-4GD5) in india

but better wait for some custom cooled version .. soon they'll be available.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 22, 2013)

thank you for sharing ^ price looks good


----------



## coolnikk (Nov 22, 2013)

i was expecting more along the lines of 30 grands also is this not a custom cooled card ???


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> r9 280x or gtx 770??
> 
> also can any1 confirm the prices of both stock and factory oced cards.........



GTX770 FTW if price cut, otherwise. 280X eyes closed like dead cyclops.



topgear said:


> yes
> Buy Online Asus Radeon R9 290 4GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9290-4GD5) in india
> 
> but better wait for some custom cooled version .. soon they'll be available.



OR one can buy this in winter as a room heater at night and leaf-blower in the afternoon, then whack with an GELID/ AAE3 in Summer 

meanwhile in UK...

buy 290x @ price of 290


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 22, 2013)

Here comes the beast equal to 7950 and very close to 760 @16.3k
Buy Online Asus Radeon R9 270X 2GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9270X-DC2-2GD5) in india

ASUS Radeon R9 270X Direct CU II TOP 2GB Graphics Card Review


----------



## quad_core (Nov 26, 2013)

R9 290 non x listed at IT depot
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Asus+Ra...I+E+Graphics+Card+(R9290-4GD5)_C45P19676.html

Great pricing too


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 26, 2013)

quad_core said:


> R9 290 non x listed at IT depot
> Buy Online Asus Radeon R9 290 4GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9290-4GD5) in india
> 
> Great pricing too



its stock cooler version, not direct CUII, better wait for customs.


----------



## quad_core (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes. Its stock. I'm waiting for R9 290 with custom cooler


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sapphire Releases Performance-boosting BIOS for its R9-290

Rumor: Radeon R9-290X-X2 to Bring Double the Hawaii?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 27, 2013)

Does anybody have a proper chart of crossfire compatibility between HD7000 series and new R9 series?


----------



## msaiashwin (Nov 28, 2013)

This post is truly for Nvidia fans and AMD fans might not like it.

I guess the rx 200 series is a typical replica of gtx 400 series. Infact worse than that. The stock card gets hotter and noisier than the gtx 480. I still remember the criticism that gtx 480 received when I was going to purchase that. The gtx 480 outperformed 5870 at that time and people still recommended the 5870 because of the stability and lower temps. Eventhough custom coolers were out later they still recommended the 5870 because of the efficiency/ lower temps.

Now I find almost everyone recommending the rx 200 series knowing its serious issues with temps and problems of power tune on retail cards. Though the custom ones are out I done see the temps reducing below 80 degrees seeing how hard amd is pushing its chip. 

I just want to know why are people giving more importance to only performance rather than reliability/ efficiency now? Everyone knows the GTX 700 series are very well built compared to RX 200. I was lucky that 580 was out and hence could avoid 480. AMD claims that cards are designed to operate at 95 degrees but will you guys agree and trust? At those levels the card will definitely degrade faster. also the driver support of NVidia is better than amd. If 480 series was bad because of heat and noise issues then rx 200 series is also no different. Then y are people here recommending the rx 200? 

chk this link below:
AMD R9 290X Fan Noise & Temps: How Hot & Loud Is It? - YouTube


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 28, 2013)

msaiashwin said:


> This post is truly for Nvidia fans and AMD fans might not like it.
> 
> I guess the rx 200 series is a typical replica of gtx 400 series. Infact worse than that. The stock card gets hotter and noisier than the gtx 480. I still remember the criticism that gtx 480 received when I was going to purchase that. The gtx 480 outperformed 5870 at that time and people still recommended the 5870 because of the stability and lower temps. Eventhough custom coolers were out later they still recommended the 5870 because of the efficiency/ lower temps.
> 
> ...



See all you have pointed out is very true, there is no denying that AMD 200x series cards are hot, loud, in some cases as hot as devil's kettle. operating temp too high, fan noice distracting and all that. the only and only thing that will make people buy these cards is the performance/bucks. And here there is also NO denying that AMD has done something remarkable. R9-290/R9-290X/R9-280X are brilliant at their price point for the performance they offer. you have to admit that there are either no direct competition at the *exactly same* (repeat exactly same ) price points from nvidia.

nvidia has state of the art cooling at stock, very quiet and superb temp profile at load.but they claim prices where they have a card which performs less/bucks than AMD. the price-cut for 770 and 780 have definitely put the buyers in better positions, but then again for a few bucks more or less AMD has cards have better performance.

The whole idea of buying a card is now shifted to the explicit and absolute need of buyer

if buyer wants a cool, silent better built card with excellent performance against a premium he will go for nvidia. even buy AMP,HOF,classy,lightning, ACX versions (goes for 780 to touch 290X at lesser price).

if buyer have the confidence, resource and will to negate the high-temp,noise issues against a very affordable price for equally great performance (goes for 290 with custom cooler or AAE3 or CUII , VaporX, Toxic ...way better than 770 with few bucks more) he will go for AMD.

i have seen people in international forum slapping EKWBs and using liquid cooling to use 290 as cool as cucumber, i have also seen newegg run out of stock in seconds after the price drop of 780 for EVGA classy. So its a great great time to buy cards, a monster amount of cards have been sold after AMD 200x release and nvidia price-cut.

competition makes life better


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 28, 2013)

msaiashwin said:


> This post is truly for Nvidia fans and AMD fans might not like it.
> 
> I guess the rx 200 series is a typical replica of gtx 400 series. Infact worse than that. The stock card gets hotter and noisier than the gtx 480. I still remember the criticism that gtx 480 received when I was going to purchase that. The gtx 480 outperformed 5870 at that time and people still recommended the 5870 because of the stability and lower temps. Eventhough custom coolers were out later they still recommended the 5870 because of the efficiency/ lower temps.
> 
> ...



afaik, only r9 290/290x runs hot and everyone recommends to go with a custom cooled ones. rest is explained by sam


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2013)

msaiashwin said:


> also the driver support of NVidia is better than amd.


yeah, that's why they released a card killing driver recently?

Check before commenting. I never claim X is better than Y or Y is better than X.



msaiashwin said:


> The stock card gets hotter and *noisier than the gtx 480.*


You lost me there.

It's still somehow less noisier than/equal HD 5870.  The reason why HD 5870 was recommended was because it was cheaper and GTX 480 didn't warrant extra money for the price it came. Custom cooled cards will solved the problem anyway.

Dunno why are people paranoid about temps. Never bothered 7 years back. One guy is aiming 25 C at idle for his GPU. What nonsense.

*i.imgur.com/oVNAgZy.png

*i.imgur.com/LNRNqSs.png


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 3, 2013)

DICE's Johan Andersson Talks BF4, Frostbite, Mantle, The Future - Chris Angelini And Johan Andersson Talk Battlefield 4 And Frostbite 3


----------



## coolnikk (Dec 4, 2013)

A look at what's in the store 
Asus toppmodeller av Radeon R9 290/290X får mest avancerade kretskortet hittills - www.NHW.se

Also BF4 pack by gigabyte windforce cooler edition released for 280X , 270X and 270 :
*www.tomshardware.com/news/gigabyte-radeon-r9-200-bf4-windforce,25258.html#xtor=RSS-980


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2013)

here's some news about the Big bro in the Rx series 
AMD Working on Dual Hawaii GPU Card Called Vesuvius - Legit Reviews


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

Asus Unveils Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II Graphics Card

Custom R9 290 Cards Expected Before Custom R9 290Xs


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Asus Unveils Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II Graphics Card
> 
> Custom R9 290 Cards Expected Before Custom R9 290Xs



that's a good news


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

AMD Posts Catalyst 13.11 Beta9.5 Driver



> Resolves the issue of AMD Overdrive missing in the AMD Catalyst Control Center for the AMD Radeon™ R9 290 Series graphics cards
> Resolves intermittent flickering seen on some AMD Radeon R9 270x graphics cards


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Asus Unveils Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II Graphics Card
> 
> Custom R9 290 Cards Expected Before Custom R9 290Xs



talking about custom cooled R9 290x here's some more news :

Gigabyte's Radeon R9 290X WindForce Launched

and here's the most sexiest looking cooler for R9 290x and anyone up for 50c gpu load temp difference compared to crappy stock cooler  
NZXT Kraken G10 GPU Water Cooler Review on an AMD Radeon R9 290X - Legit ReviewsWater Cooling Your Video Card With Asetek Style Coolers


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 13, 2013)

Gigabyte's Radeon R9 290X WindForce Launched


----------



## coolnikk (Dec 17, 2013)

R9 290 x feat Asus leaked :ASUS Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC Detailed - Clocked at 1050 MHz and Available In Red and Gold Flavors





Est price $ 629

Also a closed water loop for our 290x 290 :

*www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid.html

and a review :

*forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18561523


----------



## Lord073 (Dec 17, 2013)

Since everyone is obsessing over the heavyweights (r9 series) here, it feels kinda embarrassing to ask this question but I'll ask anyway. Is the r7 260x worth an upgrade from my gts 450 which unfortunately gave up on me a couple of months ago (thanks to nvidia's so called whql certified drivers)?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 17, 2013)

^ @ same price gtx 650ti BOOST is much better than r7 260x 



> thanks to nvidia's so called whql certified drivers


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 17, 2013)

techPowerUp! - The latest in hardware and gaming


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 17, 2013)

ashish65 said:


> ^ @ same price gtx 650ti boost is much better than *r9 260x*



Its *R**7*-260X


----------



## Lord073 (Dec 18, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ @ same price gtx 650ti BOOST is much better than r7 260x



Sure it is, but it's nvidia again, you know. So this time I'd like to go with the red team.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 18, 2013)

Lord073 said:


> Sure it is, but it's nvidia again, you know. So this time I'd like to go with the red team.



hd 7850 then


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2013)

ASUS R9 290X DirectCU II OC Review


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

Sapphire Reveals Radeon R9 290 and R9 290X Tri-X Cards

PowerColor's Liquid Cooled R9 290X LCS Spotted

HIS Radeon R9 290X IceQ X2 Turbo Spotted, Coming Soon


AMD Posts Catalyst 13.12 WHQL Graphics Driver


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 22, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Sapphire Reveals Radeon R9 290 and R9 290X Tri-X Cards
> 
> PowerColor's Liquid Cooled R9 290X LCS Spotted
> 
> ...



Kab aayega India mai yeh sab???????


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2013)

HARDOCP - ASUS R9 290X DirectCU II OC - ASUS R9 290X DirectCU II OC Video Card Review

Sadly, the card is about a month away from release in retail and the price largely remains uncertain.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2013)

a little hint on the rival company's similar product pricing :
Another Custom Hawaii: MSI R9 290 & 290X GAMING 4G | PC Perspective


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 24, 2013)

all top end Hawaii cards are suffering from very poor availability and price hike. Litecoin ruined it.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

AnandTech Portal | Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Review: Our First Custom Cooled 290

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7601/60573.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7601/60576.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> AnandTech Portal | Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Review: Our First Custom Cooled 290
> 
> *images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7601/60573.png
> 
> *images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7601/60576.png



awesome load temps and good noise levels .  good job sapphire  how much would be its cost?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> awesome load temps and good noise levels .  good job sapphire  how much would be its cost?



It's $449 in US , Expected Around 36k in india 

The looks of this card is awesome


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> It's $449 in US , Expected Around 36k in india
> 
> The looks of this card is awesome



along with the performance too.
 i expect no less than 38k atleast.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> It's $449 in US , Expected Around *36k* in india
> 
> The looks of this card is awesome



With tax or without tax


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> With tax or without tax



With tax ,My calculation =   $449 * rs 80($ rate + custom) = around 36k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> With tax or without tax



with tax ofcourse.



ASHISH65 said:


> With tax ,My calculation =   $449 * rs 80($ rate + custom) = around 36k



let us see. it is highly unlikely though, because it is India


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

Gigabyte Intros R9 270X OC 4GB with WindForce 3X Cooler


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 28, 2013)

15k please


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> 15k please



highly unlikely.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

16k mostly


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> 16k mostly



2gb for 15.5k. then 4gb for 16k?? other manufacturers are gonna sue gigabyte


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> 2gb for 15.5k. then 4gb for 16k?? other manufacturers are gonna sue gigabyte



Acc to Kitguru.net it's retail price is 164 euro i.e 14k...so expect here around 16-18k


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 28, 2013)

i think it will be around 16k as generally gigabyte cards are priced lower than others


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> i think it will be around 16k as generally gigabyte cards are priced lower than others



let us hope so


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> With tax ,My calculation =   $449 * *rs 80*($ rate + custom) = around 36k


AFAIK, the conversion rate is a bit erroneous,it should be 1$=Rs.62(approx.)
So calculation-$449*62= Rs.27,838/- + Customs duty.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> AFAIK, the conversion rate is a bit erroneous,it should be 1$=Rs.62(approx.)
> So calculation-$449*62= Rs.27,838/- + Customs duty.



That rs 80 is with custom duty  eg : r270x - 200$ , 200 x 80 = 16000  , gtx 760 - 259$, 259 x 80 = around 20k.

you get exact indian price if you apply rs 80 per $


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

no.. they are not custom duties. it goes to the pocket of bloody greedy people


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 29, 2013)

AMD Radeon R9 260 and R9 255 are now official | VideoCardz.com


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> That rs 80 is with custom duty  eg : r270x - 200$ , 200 x 80 = 16000  , gtx 760 - 259$, 259 x 80 = around 20k.
> 
> you get exact indian price if you apply rs 80 per $


Ohhh! Got it Friend.
I missed the composite part of base cost  + tax.
Thanks Friend.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2013)

If AMD Mantle gets through then it is a direct competitor to DirectX of Microsoft and AMD is working on OPENCL.I have high hopes on Mantle and True Audio.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> AMD Radeon R9 260 and R9 255 are now official | VideoCardz.com



good that they decided to keep these for OEMs only


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Sapphire Reveals Radeon R9 290 and R9 290X Tri-X Cards
> 
> PowerColor's Liquid Cooled R9 290X LCS Spotted
> 
> ...



Both Sapphire and HIS are providing only 2 year warranty.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Both Sapphire and HIS are providing only 2 year warranty.



> Sapphire india Provides 3 years warranty (2 + 1 labour)

> HIS Provides 2 years warranty only in north america and cannada,afaik in india they provide 3 year warranty,even flipkart/snapdeal states 3 year warranty and RMA is handled by Savera


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> > Sapphire india Provides 3 years warranty (2 + 1 labour)
> 
> > HIS Provides 2 years warranty only in north america and cannada,afaik in india they provide 3 year warranty,even flipkart/snapdeal states 3 year warranty and RMA is handled by Savera



What is the use of the additional 1 year labor warranty when there is no use of replacement by the distributor but the replacement shall be done with a replacement fee.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What is the use of the additional 1 year labor warranty when there is no use of replacement by the distributor but the replacement shall be done with a replacement fee.



Atleast in 1 year labour period they repair/replace the card (by paying money)


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> > Sapphire india Provides 3 years warranty (2 + 1 labour)
> 
> > HIS Provides 2 years warranty only in north america and cannada,afaik in india they provide 3 year warranty,even flipkart/snapdeal states 3 year warranty and RMA is handled by Savera



Is there any list of service centers of savera. I will consider only if its available in my city


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> Is there any list of service centers of savera. I will consider only if its available in my city



added to this 3 year warranty is good rather going for 2+1 warranty.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> Is there any list of service centers of savera. I will consider only if its available in my city




Savera


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Savera



Why usually distributor prices are higher than vendor prices.Savera is not here in Hyderabad nor HIS provides 3 year warranty.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Nor HIS provides 3 year warranty.



any Proof ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> any Proof ?



When ever I inquire via phone they tell 1k more than the online prices or local prices that's why.


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Savera



wow i always kept on avoiding HIS cards but they have a service center in lucknow


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 30, 2013)

It's good to know,that Savera is taking care of #RMA issues of HIS cards.


----------



## Skud (Dec 31, 2013)

Interesting news or just a hoax?

AMD Hawaii might have 48 CUs and 3072 SPs - AMD - News : ocaholic


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

AMD Delays Battlefield 4 Mantle Patch


HARDOCP - Introduction - ASUS ROG MATRIX PLATINUM R9 280X Video Card Review


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 31, 2013)

amd gpu prices skyrocketed???


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> amd gpu prices skyrocketed???



yes due to miners.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 1, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> yes due to miners.



any idea when will it be stable again nvidia prices in india are still high till now no price drops has been observed..........


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> any idea when will it be stable again nvidia prices in india are still high till now no price drops has been observed..........


ask NSA when these bitcoins will expire


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

His r9 270x 2gb -15600,
his r9 280x 3gb -22000.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> His r9 270x 2gb -15600,
> his r9 280x 3gb -22000.



That's good price


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 1, 2014)

If 270x comes even close to normal 7950 then it would be great


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> If 270x comes even close to normal 7950 then it would be great



hd 7950 =  R9 270x < hd 7950 (with boost) 

*tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/R9_270X_Direct_Cu_II_TOP/images/perfrel_1920.gif


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 2, 2014)

thanks i know about asus card which is close to 18k so if this (i mean his ) perform close to normal 7950 then we are actually getting performance of 7950 @15k. That makes it a superb VFM card with 3yrs warranty

Update - 
HIS GRAPHICS CARD R9 270X ICEQ X2 BOOST CLOCK 2GB DDR5
HIS R9 270X IceQ X² Turbo Boost 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

This card is pure VFM and perform better than 7950


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sapphire Launches Radeon R9 270X Dual-X 4GB Card


----------



## snap (Jan 3, 2014)

oen member already bought it  when will the reviews come out?


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Sapphire Launches Radeon R9 270X Dual-X 4GB Card



is it even capable of handling 4GB frame buffer ? I'm just wondering why manufacturers made such a card in the first place ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ the card is good anyways. Maybe the price difference between 2 GB VRAM and 4 GB VRAM is very small.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> is it even capable of handling 4GB frame buffer ? I'm just wondering why manufacturers made such a card in the first place ?



It is Just "Marketing"


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 4, 2014)

Is HIS R9 270X 2GB capable GPU? I mean it has only 2 years warranty as specified in its website.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 4, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Is HIS R9 270X 2GB capable GPU? I mean it has only 2 years warranty as specified in its website.



Capable ?  it is good card - check review here- HIS Radeon R9 270X IceQ X2 Turbo Review - Conclusion | bit-tech.net

Flipkart/snapdeal says 3 year warranty, as i said already in cananda/north america its 2 year warranty


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 5, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> any idea when will it be stable again nvidia prices in india are still high till now no price drops has been observed..........



mining had nothing to do with "no price cut in India" , miners don't use nvidia cards, nvidia architecture is not good for mining anyway. The effect s severe on AMD cards overseas.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ the card is good anyways. Maybe the price difference between 2 GB VRAM and 4 GB VRAM is very small.



figures why the price of desktop memory modules are going high 



ASHISH65 said:


> It is Just "Marketing"



bad move ... I can even see 4Gb DDr3 ram on some low end cards which gives them an artificial price addition . Doing this the manufacturers are just lowering down their reputation and partially becoming responsible for high price of desktop memory modules.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 6, 2014)

HARDOCP - Introduction and Test Setup - AMD Radeon R9 290X Retail Performance Variance Review

AMD R7 260 Video Card Review | Overclockers


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2014)

Does Radeon R9 290X Behave Any Differently In A Closed Case? - What Happens When We Confine R9 290X To A Case?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 9, 2014)

AMD Radeon R9/R7/R5 M200 series officially announced | VideoCardz.com


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2014)

^^
so it says mostly a rebrand,even 8000 series was a rebrand.this is the 3rd gen of same card.even nvidia did the same thing,they just oced it.hope AMD will atleast bother to OC these cards.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2014)

Why there is a 3-4k difference between AMD or nvidia cards in US and India.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 10, 2014)

It was always the case with both nvidia/ati so nothing new


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 10, 2014)

@ bavusani,
because the cards are imported to india ,they have to pay high tax for that smewhere around 20 to 25% so you will always see 3-4k difference.US has free trade policy but we don't,so we pay high for all the impoted goods.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 10, 2014)

BTW, here goes some review links of Custom R9 290X:-
ASUS R9 290X DirectCU II and Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X Video Card Reviews - Legit ReviewsCustom AMD Radeon R9 290X Video Cards Arrive
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X 4GB Graphics Card Review | PC Perspective
Review: Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce OC - Graphics - HEXUS.net


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2014)

and there the temperature "problem" is sorted.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2014)

AMD Launches Radeon R9, R7 and R5 M200 Mobile GPUs


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X OC and R9 290 OC Review - TechSpot

PowerColor Launches R9 290, 290X, PCS+ and LCS


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 18, 2014)

Can graphic cards be available through CSD that well save around 40% cost on taxes....


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

make room for the BIG daddy  
Theitdepot - Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4GB DDR5 TRI X OC Version (UEFI) ATI PCI E Graphic Card


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2014)

ASUS R9 290X DirectCU II OC 4 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> Can graphic cards be available through CSD that well save around 40% cost on taxes....



no reply ???

No one got knowledge about this?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

AMD's Radeon R9 290 and 290X - Review - Tom




*media.bestofmicro.com/4/Y/417490/original/Performance.png


----------



## vkl (Jan 28, 2014)

^^R9 290X Tri-X is easily the best of all the tested after-market cards considering all aspects.

This looks as a good deal for a custom R9 290    SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD TRI-X R9 290 4GB GDDR5 OC -36.8k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 28, 2014)

Can someone tell where on TH are all these charts present?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 29, 2014)

Radeon R7 240 And 250: Our Sub-$100 Gaming Card Round-Up - The Sub-$100 Graphics Card Market


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 31, 2014)

AMD’s Mantle finally emerges: Turns out it’s actually for boosting low-end CPUs, not GPUs | ExtremeTech


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2014)

over hyped


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 1, 2014)

people buying APU + GPU will be largely benefited, this is something nvidia would do  besides when someone is ready to buy a gaming rig with 780Ti or 290X, he will never buy anything less than i7-4770K for sure, not in next one and half years at  least


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2014)

Think it will also benefit people running Core i3 or lower. Not something which I was expecting, but still good for them as it reduces the bottleneck with low-end CPUs.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 1, 2014)

in a way people can concentrate more on GPU than CPU when buying a whole rig  in a  strict budget. The next wave that intrigues me, is that how Intel will have an answer for this, now that AMD has clearly depicted that APU's and  FX processors with multiple cores will benefit from Mantel by distinctively better figures than Intel CPU + AMD GPU at entry/mid level gaming machines. Intel+nvidia is out of this equation for now though.


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2014)

^^Not that it performs shabbily with the high-end CPUs, around 10% improvement over DX11 on a 3960x or 4960x is good enough IMO. Need to see the image quality tests though.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 3, 2014)

^^ That is the reason AMD has brought Mantle into the pricture. Tell me how many games actually use an Extreme Edition 6 Core Intel Processors for their rig, even quad core i7 is also relatively rare. Most of the gamers relies on their unlocked i5 processors. Now before mantle, by going with low or medium range i3 CPU,s though you can save money for getting a better cards, under DirectX, those processors bottlenecks the high end cards by a good margin and that's why Mantle is coming to rescue. It enables the low and mid range CPUs to handle the higher end GPUs very efficiently. 

In Battlefied 4, @ 1080P resolution with medium setting, when a 7870K is paired with a R9 290X, the FPS jumps from 100 FPS (DirectX) to straight 160 FPS (Mantle). This is a huge improvement. So consider the case when of tight budget and still you are forced to buy a i5 4000 series processor by spending 12K which cut sort your Graphics card budget because you know a i3 4100 or FX-6300 might bottleneck your planned 280X. Now with Mantle enabled games, FX-6300 can provide a hell of a performance due to far higher level of CPU optimization, enabling it to handle more Graphics card draw calls, hence providing superb performance.

BTW, here is the Mantle performance review link: *linksredirect.com/?pub_id=54CL36&url=*www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_mantle_preview,1.html


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2014)

Guys.. there is a bit difference in price and performance between R9 270X and GTX 760... the price difference is about 3 K. 
How much performance difference is present? And the performance is justified by the 3k margin?

I'm thinking of buying either of these 2 cards in early March.... so asking for your opinions

And how come this card is priced so low while other variants of same card costs 3k more?
R9 270X

*EDIT*: Nevermind, its R9 270 and others are 270X..
So back to my 1 st question


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Guys.. there is a bit difference in price and performance between R9 270X and GTX 760... the price difference is about 3 K.
> How much performance difference is present? And the performance is justified by the 3k margin?
> 
> I'm thinking of buying either of these 2 cards in early March.... so asking for your opinions
> ...



Get Gtx 760 with eyes closed,it worth over R9 270x

*media.bestofmicro.com/T/Q/404126/original/bioshock-fr.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7503/59838.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7503/59826.png


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2014)

^^I'm also thinking of 760 now but the problem is my PSU have only one 6 pin connector. 
Going for this card will make me buy new PSU too. 

On the other hand, if I go for R9 270 (not 270X), I'll save around 10K ( 5K from price difference and 5 k for new PSU).
But then again, the performance difference is also noticeable in half of the game titles.
Confused........


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 3, 2014)

Which psu you have ? you can use molex pin also


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Which psu you have ? you can use molex pin also



I have CM 450W 85+ Bronze. My Cpu is AMD Athlon II X4 640. If the molex can help me out then I think I dont have to change the PSU since Athlon 640 + Gtx 760 aint a power hungry combo, right?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I have CM 450W 85+ Bronze. My Cpu is AMD Athlon II X4 640. If the molex can help me out then I think I dont have to change the PSU since Athlon 640 + Gtx 760 aint a power hungry combo, right?



sell you existing PC and buy a new one


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> sell you existing PC and buy a new one



Arey na... that'd cost me a lot 
That processor is still doing good. If I see any bottleneck (which I'm sure wont be the case) I'll overclock it.

Right now I'll be buying Gpu , 22" monitor and PSU (if required).


----------



## S.S gadgets (Feb 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Arey na... that'd cost me a lot
> That processor is still doing good. If I see any bottleneck (which I'm sure wont be the case) I'll overclock it.
> 
> Right now I'll be buying Gpu , 22" monitor and PSU (if required).




your processor will bottleneck for sure, better sell it and get latest FX series processor...


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww man.. this means new motherboard too


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Aww man.. this means new motherboard too



get the R9 270 or X maybe with molex piyushbhai,
its more than capable for gaming at 900p or 1080p
its perfectly compatible with your existing PSU 

don't upgrade to FX series processors when you already have the Athlon 640, the performance difference wouldn't be much.


----------



## Skud (Feb 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Aww man.. this means new motherboard too




^^Better to start a new thread.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> get the R9 270 or X maybe with molex piyushbhai,
> its more than capable for gaming at 900p or 1080p
> its perfectly compatible with your existing PSU
> 
> don't upgrade to FX series processors when you already have the Athlon 640, the performance difference wouldn't be much.


Yea.. I was thinking somewhat same after learning the bottleneck issue. Thing is I will be gaming at 1080p but not at highest settings at all. Since now, I've been gaming on medim settings at 1024x768 resolution , so anything running at 1080p would be paradise for me 

So, my current setup with R9 270 will be decent enough na? I an not going for 270X now since the performance difference aint worth the money I think. (Or did I get the pricing wrong?)
270 - 15K
270X- 18K ?
And thanks bro for the input 


Skud said:


> ^^Better to start a new thread.



Started a thread in the respective section and thinking of waitig till March to see any price drops


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 3, 2014)

and as amd is releasing drivers for mantle getting a r9 270x seems a better option since cpu bottleneck will not be a problem in future. so buy the 270x in enough for 1080p.

also his r9 270x cost only 14,856 on md computers


----------



## Skud (Feb 3, 2014)

^^ AMD would want you to believe something else:- 

*www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/AMD-Mantle-UseCase1.png

Moreover, don't think the time has come to make a purchase decision based on Mantle.


A pretty critical analysis of Mantle, although we have to wait to see if the title holds true:-

AMD’s Mantle benchmarked: The biggest innovation in gaming since DirectX 9 | ExtremeTech


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2014)

^^ thanks for the link and this is epic  Mantle actually working better for Intel than AMD 
Page 3 - AMD’s Mantle benchmarked: The biggest innovation in gaming since DirectX 9 | ExtremeTech


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 4, 2014)

7870 xt or R9 270x ?


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 4, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> 7870 xt or R9 270x ?



r9270x his or sapphire


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 4, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> 7870 xt or R9 270x ?



Get R9 270x with eyes closed


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 4, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get R9 270x with eyes closed



Actually it's not that clear cut. The R9 270x is basically a re-badged 7870 ghz edition while the 7870 XT is based on the Tahiti LE architecture and is closer to the 7950 than normal 7870 (1536 SPs vs 1280 SPs on the 270x). Both are costing around 16k right now. So apart from Mantle, is there any other reason to go for the 270x?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 4, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> Actually it's not that clear cut. The R9 270x is basically a re-badged 7870 ghz edition while the 7870 XT is based on the Tahiti LE architecture and is closer to the 7950 than normal 7870 (1536 SPs vs 1280 SPs on the 270x). Both are costing around 16k right now. So apart from Mantle, is there any other reason to go for the 270x?



R9 270x performs same as Hd 7950 (non boost) - *tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/images/perfrel_1920.gif

It will also perform same as hd 7870 Le


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 4, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> R9 270x performs same as Hd 7950 (non boost) - *tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/images/perfrel_1920.gif
> 
> It will also perform same as hd 7870 Le



Thanks for the benchmarks. Think I'll go with this one then: HIS GRAPHICS CARD R9 270X ICEQ X2 BOOST CLOCK 2GB DDR5 (R9 270X IceQ X² Boost Clock - H270XQM2G2M - 489513900885 - 18,085.71)

Does HIS have good after sales support in India?


----------



## snap (Feb 4, 2014)

how about the 4gb r9-270x?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 4, 2014)

snap said:


> how about the 4gb r9-270x?



the gpu  may not be able to utilise 4gb fully.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 4, 2014)

snap said:


> how about the 4gb r9-270x?



 i told you before that 4Gb Vram is "Marketing Gimmick".R9 270x is not that fast to even utilize 2-3gb vram


----------



## snap (Feb 4, 2014)

^^yep but i was really curious  cause in future games wont the 2gb will slightly hinder the performance?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 4, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^yep but i was really curious  cause in future games wont the 2gb will slightly hinder the performance?



there are 4gb cards available for mere rs 5000. do you think it can play all the games in full glory? it is the graphic processor which is  more important.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, the 4 GB 270X is actually great for Crossfire as both the GPUs have a large frame buffer to work with. When using Crossfire (or SLI) with 2 GB cards, the total recognized memory is 2GB only, so the 2 fast GPUs are bottlenecked. The 4 GB version solves this issue.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 6, 2014)

AMD Radeon R7 260 Review - Graphics Card - Tom's Hardware


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 7, 2014)

^^not something good.



snap said:


> ^^yep but i was really curious  cause in future games wont the 2gb will slightly hinder the performance?



before these cards even get to use the extra vram, they will run out of raw processing power. For 1080p gaming 2GB vram is more than enough, i have a GPU with 4GB GDDR5, no game has ever crossed 1.8GB Dedicated VRAM usage in-game without heavy graphic mods.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2014)

If priced right [ and we still have time for that ] R7 260 is going to be great but then again Nvdia is readying their 750 / 750 Ti.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 8, 2014)

Hmm it seems the 750/750ti are replacements for the 650ti/650ti boost and don't even require any power connector?!
if they're priced right (which I doubt given its green camp) they'd trade blows with r7 260x and r9 270


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 8, 2014)

Any benchmarks for mantle for HD 7xxx series ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2014)

AMD Launches Radeon R7 265 | VideoCardz.com


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Any benchmarks for mantle for HD 7xxx series ?


Amd as of yet  has no plans of releasing Mantle drivers for GCN 1.0 cards 
only the APUs and the GCN1.1 cards like 260x,290,290x are going to be benefited as of now and for at least some time.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2014)

AMD Radeon R7-265 Review - Introduction


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

R9 270 > R7 265 > R9 260 Right?
I checked the benchmarks from Toms


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2014)

u mean R7-260X right? R7-265 is faster yes, but R9-260 and R9-255 is not released yet. not to mention there would be R8 series too, and in that case whats the problem with a R6 or R5 may be so we will have cards like

not only R5-260X and R8-270X but also R7-285 and R6-285X and R5-265X, and R6-260 or lets say R8-270 ? how about R6-275X?


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> u mean R7-260X right? R7-265 is faster yes, but R9-260 and R9-255 is not released yet. not to mention there would be R8 series too, and in that case whats the problem with a R6 or R5 may be so we will have cards like
> 
> not only R5-260X and R8-270X but also R7-285 and R6-285X and R5-265X, and R6-260 or lets say R8-270 ? how about R6-275X?


This made my day   

Next up we can have, R7 266X, R7.5 266.5X2 with X Boost and X Silent  

AMD gone crazy


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes R7 series. I just checked the article on Toms an hour ago.

- - - Updated - - -

Reminded me of early Nokia days when they used to launch a new phone every fortnight just so that they can add 1 new feature.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> u mean R7-260X right? R7-265 is faster yes, but R9-260 and R9-255 is not released yet. not to mention there would be R8 series too, and in that case whats the problem with a R6 or R5 may be so we will have cards like
> 
> not only R5-260X and R8-270X but also R7-285 and R6-285X and R5-265X, and R6-260 or lets say R8-270 ? how about R6-275X?




they may start a combination coupling standard virtually flexible to buyers when they will come to buy an AMD store or online, when they finally make all cards.

lets say one stub will have R5, R6, R7, R8, R9 prefixes a second lineup will have 

250,250X,255

260,260X,265

270,270X,275

280,280X,285 and 290,290X,295

Now buyer has the option to plug and try every combination of the prefix and lineup to virtually simulate an end-product and also test its graphics potential and the derived MSRP, ultimate freedom of choice.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> they may start a combination coupling standard virtually flexible to buyers when they will come to buy an AMD store or online, when they finally make all cards.
> 
> lets say one stub will have R5, R6, R7, R8, R9 prefixes a second lineup will have
> 
> ...


With 15 cards that actually compromises of 4-5 different cards(rest are defective chips etc, minor performance gap), won't this be extremely confusing to the customer? I remember the confusion GTX560 amd GTX560ti alone caused, this will be ridiculous.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2014)

i was kidding anyway , its much confusing already, after R7-265, forums are confused about the last card they bought  as it belonged to which series


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2014)

yay!! more confusion for the customer.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

I was just thinking 
"Koi sa b lele. Khelna to Dota hi hai"


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I was just thinking
> "Koi sa b lele. Khelna to Dota hi hai"



if you are gonna play dota only then dont buy a GPU...i am playing dota on hd 2500 just fine


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> if you are gonna play dota only then dont buy a GPU...i am playing dota on hd 2500 just fine


Hahaha
Anyways, I'll think of getting GPU when GTA V hits the market for PC users


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> AMD Radeon R7-265 Review - Introduction



one more :
AnandTech Portal | The AMD Radeon R7 265 & R7 260 Review: Feat Sapphire & Asus

Price and performance wise R7 265 looks excellent.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> one more :
> AnandTech Portal | The AMD Radeon R7 265 & R7 260 Review: Feat Sapphire & Asus
> 
> Price and performance wise R7 265 looks excellent.


The problem is AMD cards tend to look excellent price/performance-wise at "paper launch"
but give them a month and the prices become inflated like hell.
and its not due to bitcoin people buying like crazy, its underhanded market manipulation by AMD and its 3rd party vendors.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> The problem is AMD cards tend to look excellent price/performance-wise at "paper launch"
> but give them a month and the prices become inflated like hell.
> and its not due to bitcoin people buying like crazy, *its underhanded market manipulation by AMD and its 3rd party vendors.*


lol, prove it.

Prices are okay everywhere except USA. In India you can pick up R9 280X for 24K.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 17, 2014)

ico said:


> lol, prove it.
> 
> Prices are okay everywhere except USA. In India you can pick up R9 280X for 24K.



21.5k for the HIS one.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

ico said:


> lol, prove it.
> 
> Prices are okay everywhere except USA. In India you can pick up R9 280X for 24K.


He is right in one case, almost all AMD cards in USA are selling way above their launch price and/or does not follow the normal price decrease curve as it happened previously.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 17, 2014)

They are going at that price cause of the demand due to litecoin mining


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> He is right in one case, almost all AMD cards in USA are selling way above their launch price and/or does not follow the normal price decrease curve as it happened previously.


yup, but that's due to mining.

Not because of some underhand tactics he is claiming lol.


----------



## Skud (Feb 18, 2014)

^^ Think like this, while comparing US prices and Indian prices of AMD cards, you are actually getting the card cheaper than the forex rate. Gone are the days of paying more than the exchange rate. 

Seriously though, most AMD cards are still better placed price-wise to their comparative nVIDIA models in India and the situation is OK in Europe also.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 29, 2014)

AMD to launch dual-chip Radeon R9 295 X2 in coming weeks


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2014)

as expected something to fight with Titan Z but bit coin miners will increase the price of this  the only thing making me worried is how much power these will eat and how they are going to contribute into global warming.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 2, 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 295X2 Graphics Card Pictured


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 5, 2014)

Sapphire R9 270x for Rs 14100 on snapdeal - Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2Gbddr5 - Buy Graphic Cards Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com

This is really tempting and the seller seems to have good feedback, but I've heard enough horror stories about snapdeal to stop me from hitting the "Buy" button. Damnit.


----------



## amjath (Apr 5, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> Sapphire R9 270x for Rs 14100 on snapdeal - Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2Gbddr5 - Buy Graphic Cards Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com
> 
> This is really tempting and the seller seems to have good feedback, but I've heard enough horror stories about snapdeal to stop me from hitting the "Buy" button. Damnit.



Cod


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> Cod



Yeah, but I have heard of warranties not being honoured and stuff. Or do I go by the seller's rep?


----------



## snap (Apr 5, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> Sapphire R9 270x for Rs 14100 on snapdeal - Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2Gbddr5 - Buy Graphic Cards Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com
> 
> This is really tempting and the seller seems to have good feedback, but I've heard enough horror stories about snapdeal to stop me from hitting the "Buy" button. Damnit.



well snapdeal has a really bad rep, imo avoid it


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 6, 2014)

SAPPHIRE R7 250X 1 GB DDR5: Amazon.in: Electronics

just saw this, i guess the 7770 replacement is here.


----------



## abhifusion (Apr 6, 2014)

SAPPHIRE Launches Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC | techPowerUp 

Seems bit better than Tri-X version


----------



## vkl (Apr 6, 2014)

^^it should be better.R9 290 Tri-X series are relatively slim 2 slot cards like others including gaming edition,dc2,windforce etc.
Among those it was the best considering all round aspects,certainly the cooling.Vapor-X has better components and a wider overall cooling design with vapor chamber.Most likely would cost more as well.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2014)

R7 265 Finally :
GRAPHIC CARD SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R7 265 2GB GDDR5


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 8, 2014)

Bought Sapphire R9 270 Dual-x for 13,700 from MD Computers today!


----------



## Cilus (Apr 9, 2014)

Well guys. the new king is here: R9 295X2. Armed with total of 5632 Stream Processors, 8GB of GDDR5 memory (4GB X 2), higher clock speed than R9 290X and a Hybrid Cooling solution, this beast is the perfect solution for 4K Gaming. Pricing will be around $1500 but the reviews show that it is faster than two Titan or 780 Ti in SLI while having significant lower price.
Check out the in depth review from Tomshardware: AMD Radeon R9 295X2 Graphics Card Review - Tom's Hardware
Anandtech: AnandTech Portal | The AMD Radeon R9 295X2 Review


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 9, 2014)

i m going to buy R9-270X in a few days 

Which company's card shd i get?

Sapphire
Asus
MSI ?


----------



## amjath (Apr 9, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> i m going to buy R9-270X in a few days
> 
> Which company's card shd i get?
> 
> ...



ASUS for its low temp and noise
U can consider Sapphire Toxic if available


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Well guys. the new king is here: R9 295X2. Armed with total of 5632 Stream Processors, 8GB of GDDR5 memory (4GB X 2), higher clock speed than R9 290X and a Hybrid Cooling solution, this beast is the perfect solution for 4K Gaming. Pricing will be around $1500 but the reviews show that it is faster than two Titan or 780 Ti in SLI while having significant lower price.
> Check out the in depth review from Tomshardware: AMD Radeon R9 295X2 Graphics Card Review - Tom's Hardware
> Anandtech: AnandTech Portal | The AMD Radeon R9 295X2 Review


With that card, we'll need a 4k monitor at least 

I'd rather buy a car than that setup


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> i m going to buy R9-270X in a few days
> 
> Which company's card shd i get?
> 
> ...



Get this: ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 270X DC2 2GB DDR5


----------



## Cilus (Apr 9, 2014)

tkin said:


> With that card, we'll need a 4k monitor at least
> 
> I'd rather buy a car than that setup


 4K, you can get at max, not at least. QHD is also a target (2560X1600 or 2560X1440).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 9, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> Bought Sapphire R9 270 Dual-x for 13,700 from MD Computers today!



great price indeed. congrats 

- - - Updated - - -



Bhargav said:


> i m going to buy R9-270X in a few days
> 
> Which company's card shd i get?
> 
> ...



skip msi.


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> great price indeed. congrats
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Why? I used to own the 580 Lightning, still the best card I had ever bought.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 9, 2014)

tkin said:


> Why? I used to own the 580 Lightning, still the best card I had ever bought.



not because of the performance, but because of the fact that they have shifted their head quarters from India to Taiwan and you are likely to have issues with rma,delay etc.. Even i own an msi card now.No hate for the brand.


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 10, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> i m going to buy R9-270X in a few days
> 
> Which company's card shd i get?
> 
> ...



Get Asus. BF4 is free with it right now afaik


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 10, 2014)

bought r9 280x dc2 top..........


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 10, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> bought r9 280x dc2 top..........


Congrtz 





bavusani said:


> Get this: ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 270X DC2 2GB DDR5





amjath said:


> ASUS for its low temp and noise
> U can consider Sapphire Toxic if available



Thanks for info i ll go for asus only then



DevilGamer said:


> Get Asus. BF4 is free with it right now afaik



Lets hope i ll get it too then


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 10, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> bought r9 280x dc2 top..........



congrats


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2014)

getting minimum frame on ultimate  in tomb raider 60 fps (1080p)

highest frame rate 180 fps.........

- - - Updated - - -

enabled the virtu mvp that my mobo offers but the diff in quality of hdmi of the two ports is vast.............


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 11, 2014)

Bought Asus R9 270X


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Bought Asus R9 270X



congrats


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2014)

Make path for R9 300 series 
AMD Pirate Islands Radeon R9 300 Series


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 12, 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 285 with Tonga GPU pictured | VideoCardz.com


----------

